# これは友達に買ってもらった



## Steven2

Can に be changed to _から?
How about これは友達__から__買ってもらった。 ?
_


----------



## Ototsan

Yes. If I may add, I'd prefer the ni-sentence.


----------



## ren89

I think the use of kara is slightly strange. Perhaps better as 友達*に*買ってもらった。

removing 買って　and saying 友達*から*もらった (I received it *from* my freind) works fine. 

In the original sentance, に works better as the freind is the indirect subject (identified with the に particle, and the object that was bought is the subject (identified with the は particle)

on a side note, これは　could be dropped generally, as the subject is probably allready known.


----------



## Ototsan

ren89 said:


> I think the use of kara is slightly strange. Perhaps better as 友達*に*買ってもらった。
> 
> removing 買って　and saying 友達*から*もらった (I received it *from* my freind) works fine.
> 
> In the original sentance, に works better as the freind is the indirect subject (identified with the に particle, and the object that was bought is the subject (identified with the は particle)
> 
> on a side note, これは　could be dropped generally, as the subject is probably allready known.



The alternation of 友だちから and 友だちに is regarded as dialectal, and both are considered grammatically correct. My preference of 友だちに is, I suspect, of  dialectal nature.


----------



## Nikoniko

And if I say 友達に買われた, does it have the same meaning as 友達に買ってもらった? I mean, both could be translated as MY FRIEND BOUGHT IT FOR ME, isn`t it?


----------



## Ototsan

Nikoniko said:


> And if I say 友達に買われた, does it have the same meaning as 友達に買ってもらった? I mean, both could be translated as MY FRIEND BOUGHT IT FOR ME, isn`t it?



No, I don't think so. If you say 友達に買われた, then your friend bought it for him/herself, and, by implication, you regret that you coudn't.


----------



## Nikoniko

Hi Ototsan,

mmm, I see, so if I say それは友達にかわれた　it means my friend bought it for himself, but in case there were more context for example:

私は本を友達に買われた

Can it be translated as 'My friend bought a book for me'? If so, then if I were to use the MORATTA form could I say: 私は友達からホンをもらった、　私は友達に本をもらった　to express the same idea？

Just now I'm studying passive, causative and potential voices but I always get so confused when I try to write something.

Thanks


----------



## Ototsan

Nikoniko said:


> Hi Ototsan,
> 
> mmm, I see, so if I say それは友達にかわれた　it means my friend bought it for himself, but in case there were more context for example:
> 
> 私は本を友達に買われた
> 
> Can it be translated as 'My friend bought a book for me'? If so, then if I were to use the MORATTA form could I say: 私は友達からホンをもらった、　私は友達に本をもらった　to express the same idea？
> 
> Just now I'm studying passive, causative and potential voices but I always get so confused when I try to write something.
> 
> Thanks



私は本を友達に買われた is also a so-called 迷惑の受身 and means "my friend bought the book (but I find it unpleasant that he did so)." On the other hand,

犬は友達に殺された

is a passive sentence and means "the dog was killed by my friend." I don't know why I understand the two syntactically very similar 'passive' sentences so differently. As for the other sentences you gave

私は友達からホンをもらった
私は友達に本をもらった

both are OK and mean "I was given a book by my friend", but, in either case, you didn't know anything about the origin of the book: it may equally be a book your friend had specially bought for you, or one (s)he had already owned for some time.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.


Nikoniko said:


> 私は本を友達に買われた
> 
> Can it be translated as 'My friend bought a book for me'?
> *No. Never.
> *



I wanted to buy a book, when I got money.
The number of the book is only one, and unfortunately the book was bought by my friend prior to me.
So I couldn't buy it. (I envy my friend about it.)
=私は本を友達に買われた。
=The book, which I wanted to buy, was bought by my friend.

It seems unnatural Japanese sentence in an ordinary circumstance.
I advise you not to use it.


----------



## YangMuye

If I want to avoid the use of は, then does the third sentence make sense?
友達が(その)本を買った。
本を友達に買われた。
本が友達に買われた。
And does the 1st and 2nd one basically the same, that is, neither one involves a mood of so-called 迷惑の受身?


----------



## Ototsan

YangMuye said:


> If I want to avoid the use of は, then does the third sentence make sense?
> 友達が(その)本を買った。
> 本を友達に買われた。
> 本が友達に買われた。
> And does the 1st and 2nd one basically the same, that is, neither one involves a mood of so-called 迷惑の受身?



The second sentence is an instance of 迷惑の受身. The third sentence sounds bizarre to me.


----------

